# MAc auf "normalen" PC.



## Overlocked (11. März 2008)

*MAC auf "normalen" PC.*

Ich bin letztens auf eine Frage gestoßen, die ich nicht beantworten konnte: Kann man ein MAC OS auf einem normalen PC/Laptop installieren? Würde dies stabil laufen? Würde es gehen? 
Was meint ihr?
mfg


----------



## Falk (11. März 2008)

Geht nicht, da Apple das Betriebssystem fest mit der passenden Hardware bindet. Es gibt zwar im Netz Anleitungen, aber die funktionieren nur mit raubkopierten und veränderten Versionen von Mac OS, sollten hier also kein Thema sein.


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2008)

Das ist eigentlich dann ein Nachteil zu Microsoft. Warum gibt es dann das OS so zu kaufen?


----------



## exa (11. März 2008)

wie funzt eig dieses binden??? und was ist wenn man sich die gleiche hw zulegt???

ich mein die basieren doch inzwischen auch auf intel cpus...


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2008)

Frage ich mich auch, denn z.B: im Mac Pro ist ein Penryn und eine 8600M verbaut!


----------



## uk3k (11. März 2008)

macht euch mal bezüglich bios und efi schlau^^

mac os x benutzt einfach kein bios mehr, weil das völlig veraltete technik ist (passend zu microsoft)

für win auf apple gibts das tool bootcamp, anders herum ist mir nix bekannt.

aber wenn du schon was besseres als windoof haben willst, nimm linux, das is schneller und sicherer als mac, sieht genauso aus oder besser wenn du willst und läuft auf annähernd jeder architektur....(open suse mal ausgenommen  )


----------



## Overlocked (11. März 2008)

Ok, aber nur wegen EFI. DA sollte Apple schon ein bisschen flexibler sein, denn so würden sie eine Masse von Kunden neu gewinnen.


----------



## Adrenalize (11. März 2008)

Der sinn ist, dass Apple seine (im Vergleich teuren) Rechner verkaufen will. Liefe MacOS X auf jedem PC, würden sie wohl noch weniger iMacs, MacBooks und Powermacs verkaufen.

Einzeln gibts das OS deshalb, weil bei einem Mac immer nur eine Hauptversion beliegt und Upgrades auf die nächste Hauptversion nicht kostenlos sind. Z.b. von 10.3 auf 10.4 (Das 10 ist quasi das X, und die hintere Zahl gibt den Milestone an)

Die Hardware ist durch spezielle IDs gelockt in MacOS. Es gibt auch nur Treiber für die von Apple verbaute Hardware. Mit fremden Grakas, Soundkarten etc. kann das OS nichts anfangen, soweit ich weiß.
"Vorteil" des Ganzen ist, dass damit das OS optimal auf die vorhandene Hardware abgestimmt werden kann. Alle MacBooks haben den selben Grafikchip, den selben Soundchip usw. Statt Treibern für 50-100 oder mehr verschidene Komponenten kommt man mit 5-10 Treibern aus.
Das macht das Bugfixing und die Wartung einfacher.


----------



## Stefan Payne (11. März 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Das ist eigentlich dann ein Nachteil zu Microsoft. Warum gibt es dann das OS so zu kaufen?



Damit die Mac User die 'alten' Versionen upgraden können?


----------



## Overlocked (12. März 2008)

Aber das ist dann immer ein ganz neues OS. Warum stellen die nicht gleich ein Upgrade zur Verfügung? Dies wäre doch sinnvoller und preiswerter als immer ein neues OS.


----------



## Adrenalize (12. März 2008)

Overlocked schrieb:


> Aber das ist dann immer ein ganz neues OS. Warum stellen die nicht gleich ein Upgrade zur Verfügung? Dies wäre doch sinnvoller und preiswerter als immer ein neues OS.


Das weiß ich nicht, aber die Windows-Update-Versionen von XP auf Vista kosten auch nur 20-25 EUR weniger.
Mir persönlich ist da ne richtige Vollversions-DVD lieber. Aber unterm Strich sollte ein Unix-System sogar besser upgradebar sein als das Windows.

Interessant ist, dass die 5 User-Family-Version bei Apple gerade mal 150 EUR kostet. also umgerechnet 30 EUR pro Lizenz.


----------



## d00mfreak (12. März 2008)

Mit ein paar Veränderungen läufts auch auf normalen PCs. Allerdings ziemlich unstabil, und auch nicht alle Funktionen. Dann gäbe es noch die Möglichkeit spezieller virtueller Maschinen.

Btw gabs mal vor einiger Zeit auf Winfuture ne Meldung, dass 10% der Vista Ultimate-Lizenzen auf einem Mac Anwendung finden . Net grad ein gutes Zeichen für Mac OS.


----------



## dr.konkret (17. März 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Der sinn ist, dass Apple seine (im Vergleich teuren) Rechner verkaufen will



Die Frage ist, im Vergleich zu was  Die Kisten, welche Apple auf den Markt wirft sind (aus meiner 
Sicht) qualitativ sehr hochwertig und im Bund mit der mitgelieferten Software unschlagbar günstig.

Ich habe auf dem PC bspw. in Sachen Videobearbeitung schon tausende von EURos
aus dem Fenster geworfen, um namhafte Software zu kaufen. Da ist iMOVIE und iDVD,
welches kostenlos beim iMac mitgeliefert wird, 10mal stabiler und performanter.

Ich habe 2006 "im Vorbeigehen" mal einen Mac gekauft und bin nach wie vor restlos überzeugt.
Vor allen Dingen weil Windows parallel problemlos läuft (man braucht es aber eigentlich nicht mehr  ).

Letztendlich kann man die Vor- und Nachteile natürlich ewig diskutieren. Für mich gibt es keinen 
Grund gegen die Hardware, welche Apple liefert. Daher stellt sich mir die genannte Frage nicht...


----------



## Genius637 (17. März 2008)

Bin auch der Meinung das Apple einfach nur top Produkte liefert. Wenn man zb die iSight mit einer anderen Webcam vergleicht sind die Unterschiede sehr groß. Auch die Vrarbeitung und Materialien sind super. Und der iMac ist für mich das perfekteste Komplettsystem und beinhaltet alles was man braucht


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

dr.konkret schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, im Vergleich zu was  Die Kisten, welche Apple auf den Markt wirft sind (aus meiner
> Sicht) qualitativ sehr hochwertig und im Bund mit der mitgelieferten Software unschlagbar günstig.


Ja und nein, Ramsch ist es nicht, und man zahlt halt auch dafür, dass gute Designer das Zeug ästhetisch gestalten. Schau dir mal den Ipod vs nen Chinaplayer an oder Macbook vs Benq oder MSI Notebook. Das finde ich auch gut. Aber rein von der Hardware her haben z.b. die Macbooks weniger Leistung und vor allem weniger Speicher drin als Notebooks für teils 100-200 EUR weniger.
Und beim iBook G4 gabs damals in diversen Mac-Foren viel Kritik über das miese display, ich muss es wissen, wollte nämlich mal eins kaufen und hab damals fleißig gelesen.

Aber hier ging es ja um das OS. Und würde apple es freigeben, hätten sie zwar vermutlich mehr MacOS-Käufer, dafür aber auch die ganzen Hardware- und Treiberprobleme an der Backe, weil Geiz eben für die meisten einfach geil ist und daher MacOS dann auf dem Medoin-PC vom Aldi laufen müsste...weil der eben weniger kostet als ein iMac oder (Gott bewahre) Mac Pro.

Wobei der Mac Pro imho ne Hochleistungsworkstation ist, den mit normalen Rechnern zu vergleichen ist beleidigend, und insofern relativiert sich der Preis dann wieder.


----------



## dr.konkret (17. März 2008)

Adrenalize schrieb:


> Aber hier ging es ja um das OS. Und würde apple es freigeben, hätten sie zwar vermutlich mehr MacOS-Käufer, dafür aber auch die ganzen Hardware- und Treiberprobleme an der Backe, weil Geiz eben für die meisten einfach geil ist und daher MacOS dann auf dem Medoin-PC vom Aldi laufen müsste...weil der eben weniger kostet als ein iMac oder (Gott bewahre) Powermac.



Da bin ich zu 100% bei Dir. Die anderen Punkte teile ich zwar nicht wirklich,
aber darum geht es hier ja nicht


----------



## d00mfreak (17. März 2008)

Genius637 schrieb:


> Bin auch der Meinung das Apple einfach nur top Produkte liefert. Wenn man zb die iSight mit einer anderen Webcam vergleicht sind die Unterschiede sehr groß. Auch die Vrarbeitung und Materialien sind super. Und der iMac ist für mich das perfekteste Komplettsystem und beinhaltet alles was man braucht



Ich frag mich echt, warum Apple diesen Ruf hat 
Die einen Notebooks stinken nach faulen Eiern, an den anderen verbrennt man sich die Schenkel. Wiederum andere werden mit einer Anzahl von darstellbaren Farben beworben, welche gar nicht stimmt. Die Firewall von Mac OS 10.5 schrottet Programme und OS, das OS selbst löscht einfach mal n Haufen Dateien, die eingentlich per W-Lan verschickt werden sollten.
Der Support scheint auch net nen guten Ruf zu haben. Hab mal im PCM was davon gelesen, dass für die Ersetzung einer CD-Rom für ein Programm, dessen Lizenz man bereits besitzt, >200 verlangt werden.

Meine Meinung zu Apple: never ever. Und ich werds auch weiterhin jedem in meinem Freundeskreis ausreden.


----------



## exa (17. März 2008)

apple??? würde ich nich kaufen, weil man für design 500 euro extra zahlt, win vista oder eben auch xp is genau so gut, sicher und komfortabel, wenn man selbst ein wenig hand anlegt...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Net grad ein gutes Zeichen für Mac OS.


Kann ich bestätigen...
Ich arbeite auch gerad (wieder) unter MacOS X.

Ersteinmal ists schnarchlahm, ein G4/933 mit 640MiB fühlt sich etwa so an wie ein Windows XP mit 128MiB RAM auf 'nem K6 mit ~300MHz, ein vergleichbarer x86 Rechner, mit 512MiB ist unter Vista um Welten angenehmer...

Zum anderen ist das OS ganz schön gewöhnungsbedürftig!

Das @ ist z.B. ALT + L, [ = ALT + 4, ~ = ALT + N.
And so on, also ganz anders als das was man gewohnt ist, das zieht sich auch noch weiter!!

Dazu kommt, das Windows 'out of the Box' mit 5 Tasten Mäusen zurecht kommt, ohne Treiber/Anwendungen, bei OSX 10.4 ist das nicht der Fall und auch beim Hantieren mit Dateien ist OSX anders...

Bei den ANwendungen gibts positives und negatives, positiv ist, das es darunter die besten IM Chat Programme gibt, negativ das es ansonsten nicht allzu viel gibt, besonders bei P2P Programmen herrscht ein Mangel (Transmission geht bei mir irgendwie nicht)...


Also ich komm mittlererweile durchaus recht gut mit OSX zurecht, ein Windows ist mir aber 10x lieber...


Adrenalize schrieb:


> Wobei der Powermac imho ne Hochleistungsworkstation ist, den mit normalen Rechnern zu vergleichen ist beleidigend, und insofern relativiert sich der Preis dann wieder.


Das mit Hochleistungsworkstation meinst du doch hoffentlich nicht ernst, oder?!

Workstation, ja, Hochleistung nein, absolut nicht...


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

d00mfreak schrieb:


> Ich frag mich echt, warum Apple diesen Ruf hat
> Die einen Notebooks stinken nach faulen Eiern, an den anderen verbrennt man sich die Schenkel. Wiederum andere werden mit einer Anzahl von darstellbaren Farben beworben, welche gar nicht stimmt. Die Firewall von Mac OS 10.5 schrottet Programme und OS, das OS selbst löscht einfach mal n Haufen Dateien, die eingentlich per W-Lan verschickt werden sollten.
> Der Support scheint auch net nen guten Ruf zu haben. Hab mal im PCM was davon gelesen, dass für die Ersetzung einer CD-Rom für ein Programm, dessen Lizenz man bereits besitzt, >200 verlangt werden.
> 
> Meine Meinung zu Apple: never ever. Und ich werds auch weiterhin jedem in meinem Freundeskreis ausreden.


Ich kann deine Meinung über Abbel verstehen, so wirklich das Gelbe vom Ei sind sie absolut nicht!

Besonders zum kotzen ist diese iTunes kacke, die man aufm MAC nutzen _MUSS_, weils keine ALternativen zum Widergeben von Audiodateien gibt, mit Playlist (zumindest konnt ich bisher keins finden)...

Und wer mal mehrere Rechner hat und einen MP3 Player/Telefon das mit iTunes beschrieben werden möchte, der wird auch nur kotzen können, denn das ganze ist nur mit einer Installation möglich, hat man mehrere Windows installationen ist man gearscht und darf das Gerät beim wechsel der Installation komplett neu beschreiben/synchronisieren...


----------



## dr.konkret (17. März 2008)

Ich sags ja, kann man ewig diskutieren...
Ist wie mit BMW und Opel. Manche geben sich sogar mit einem Dacia Logan zufrieden 
Fahren tuuuuun sie alle. Die Frage ist nur wie. Der Eine schwört auf seinen Opel, der
andere auf den BMW.

Ich kenne keinen einzigen, der im privaten Anwenderbereich von Mac (inkl. MacOS) zurück auf einen PC (mit Windows) gewechselt ist 
Warum auch? Aber noch einmal: Letztendlich ist es eine Grundsatzentscheidung, für was man sein Geld ausgibt. 

Mich ärgern nur die Leute, die sich überhaupt nicht mit einem Thema beschäftigen und so Sprüche
wie "Windows Vista oder eben auch XP ist genau so gut" von sich geben. Das Eine ist die Hardware,
das Andere das OS  So weit sollte man zumindest schon einmal kommen...


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Das mit Hochleistungsworkstation meinst du doch hoffentlich nicht ernst, oder?!
> 
> Workstation, ja, Hochleistung nein, absolut nicht...


Doch, meinte ich, allerdings heißt das Ding ja jetzt "Mac Pro". Powermac waren die alten G5-Kisten, die ja gerade bei altiVec etwas schwächelten.
Der Mac Pro hat 8 Xeon-Kerne drin. Das ist in meinen augen "Hochleistung" für ne Single-Workstation.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

Ja, OK, beim Mac Pro kann ich dir zustimmen...

Die alten PowerMACs (=mit Power PC Prozessoren bestückt) waren aber nicht so pralle, da die CPU doch recht lahm ist...


----------



## Adrenalize (17. März 2008)

Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ersteinmal ists schnarchlahm, ein G4/933 mit 640MiB fühlt sich etwa so an wie ein Windows XP mit 128MiB RAM auf 'nem K6 mit ~300MHz, ein vergleichbarer x86 Rechner, mit 512MiB ist unter Vista um Welten angenehmer...


10.5 auf dem G4? Das ist ja quasi wie XP auf nem K6, insofern muss es sich so anfühlen. Imho war der G4 ohnehin überfordert mit MacOS X, zumindest die kleineren <750Mhz. Und apple spart irgendwie immer am RAM, die momentanen MacBooks mit 1024MB sind eigentlich nicht zeitgemäß, früher wars noch schlimmer, das iBook G4 kam ja mit 512MB daher, als manche Notebooks schon 2GB drin hatten.

Meiner Erfahrung nach profitiert gerade OS X ungemeint vom RAM, daher sollte es da schon mind. 1GB sein (was für aktuelle Windosen und Linuxe ja genauso gilt, bei anspruchsvollem DE)

Was mich bei Apple öfters stört ist, dass Design teilweise vor Funktionalitäöt geht, z.B. die nicht wechselbaren Akkus in den iPods, die propietären Grafikausgänge an den Notebooks, wo man die Kabel dann extra kaufen darf usw.

Andererseits ist Apple halt Pionier bei neuen Extremen. So flach wie die iPods der späteren Generationen war lange Zeit kein MM-Player, das Macbook Air ist eine Liga für sich, was handlichkeit angeht usw.
Oder Apple Newton, als Vorreiter der zwischenzeitlich so beliebten Palms...

Über das Design kann man natürlich streiten, Klavierlack und Fingerabdrücke, aber elegant sieht es ja schon aus. Und der Quicksilver Powermac und G4-cube sind imho einfach optisch leckere Geräte, dagegen kannste Colani-Tower in die Ecke treten.


----------



## Stefan Payne (17. März 2008)

Nein, 10.4, hab mich noch nicht an 10.5 getraut...

Ist übrigens ein G4 mit 933MHz und 2 MiB Backsidecache (sprich L3), hilft aber auch nicht wirklich...
Und, nunja, die Schüssel braucht noch PC133 RAM, da wäre 1GiB und mehr recht kostenintensiv...

PS: das mit Design vor Funktion ist besonders schlimm bei den älteren G4, weil die Gehäuse auf Teppich recht instabil stehen...
Und die Länge der Kabel ist bei meiner Tastatur auch 'ne Frechheit!!
Man kann eigentlich mehr als 'nen viertel bis halben Meter erwarten...


----------

